# Bi-amping on Onkyo TX-NR609



## imtiaz (Sep 3, 2012)

I was wondering if someone has tried bi-amping on the 609. And, how effective is it? The 609 facilitates bi-amping by using the "surround back" terminals. This, obviously rules out 7.1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

imtiaz said:


> I was wondering if someone has tried bi-amping on the 609. And, how effective is it? The 609 facilitates bi-amping by using the "surround back" terminals. This, obviously rules out 7.1


Hello,
Passive Biamping tends to not offer a tremendous difference. It really does not hurt if planning on running 5.1/2 anyhow.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

